# How to solve this 'Security Alert'



## beckyding (Sep 16, 2008)

When I open computer with Exchange Client with Microsoft Outlook 2007. I got a security alert. 
'Information you exchange with this site cannot be viewed or change by others. However, there is a problem with the site's security certificate.
The security certificate is from a trusted certifying authority.
The security certificate has expired or is not yet valid.
The security certificate has a valid name.
Do you want to proceed?
'Yes' 'No' 'View Certificate'

If I choose 'Yes' or 'No', the security box disappeared. About 30 minutes around, the security box appear again. 

And I don't think this caused by virus in personal computer. Because three of our employees meet same problems.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
It sounds like it is a problem with the Email server not your computer.
The site that your computer connects to for your email service has a problem with their security certificate.


----------



## beckyding (Sep 16, 2008)

Then how to check what's problems I got in Exchange Server?


----------

